# Layout of the day 8-04-10 - 2010 NGRC Train Tour



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Hello everyone, this layout was designed by Jim & Carol Eaton of the Pacific Rim north of the Olympic National Park and all I can say is OMG enjoy!


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Rick, thanks again for your excellent coverage of the Convention layouts. You're making me feel guilty for having purchased your competitor's batteries.


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting your Layout of the day series.
I've enjoyed them very much.

In the 2nd picture from the last overlooking the sea there's a gravel path - old layout, expansion for the future?


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow these are amazing layouts. Thanks so much for posting, now I have a whole bunch of new ideas for my own layout. Just need to rob a bank or two too get started...LOL


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Ric, love your pics, thanks for taking the time to do this, all i can say is I have a loooooong way to go. Awesome layouts!!!

Thanks for the pics!!!!!! 
Tom h


----------



## izzy0855 (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks guys, 

Don, you know I never asked...great abservation! The distance to aspect ratio is less when you view something in a picture, so there's really not a lot of space there even though it looks like it. 

Rick Isard 
Cordless Renovations, LLC


----------

